# coated and clear hid lamps



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> What are the benefits between coated and clear lamps? And are fixtures rated for one or the other?


The coated lamps are to give a warmer color and color control in general.

In the fixtures you can use either as long as the lamp it self meets the ANSI type in the ballast.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

A good example is a Mercury Vapor lamp clear will have a Greenish White hue ,.

Where a frosted Mercury Vapor lamp will be more of a pinkish white hue.


----------

